# AppleScript : Utilisation de Spotlight



## thais781 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un répertoire dans lequel j'ai plein de fichier (doc et pdf).
Je voudrai savoir si quelqu'un a déjà fait ou sait faire un petit AS pour rechercher un mot  dans les  fichiers de ce répertoire et renvoyer les noms fichiers dans lesquels ce mot  est présent ?

En gros faire un Appelscript qui utilise la fonctionnalité de Sporlight 

Merci pour votre aide

Thais


----------



## quark67 (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, en gros, l'idée est d'utiliser la commande AppleScript « do shell script » pour utiliser des commandes du Terminal (Voir des infos ici : http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#technotes/tn2065/_index.html ; une traduction partielle en français se trouve là : http://trad.applescript.free.fr/guides/TechNote2065.pdf).

La commande du Terminal permettant de faire des recherches Spotlight est : *mdfind* (pour MetaData Find). Voir des détails ici : http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/stopspotlightindex.html.

Dans le Terminal, la commande à employer est donc : 


```
mdfind -onlyin Chemin_Du_Dossier Mot_Recherché
```

Il reste à adapter cela pour récupérer les réponses dans l'AppleScript.


----------

